# Can polyps stop implantation!!!!!!



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi girlies...i am 42,hubby is due for his vas reversal on 16th April 08...i have had 3 icsi cycles...one long, two short protocall....1st icsi 6 eggs,5 fertilised,2 put back...BFP..ended chemical...2nd icsi 15 follies..thought i would have 9 eggs enough for blast..had huge cyst drained...gave my my HCG trigger to damn early and ended up with 2 eggs  thus no eggs to transfer ooohhh i am still mad...none fertised...3rd icsi...used jabs to stop me ovulating....short cycle again 7 eggs,5 fertilised,3 put back...also had cyst drained again just like on my 2nd cycle....when i was having 3 put back my sister was with me and the DR at MFS said oooh huge polyp in the way here...hmmmm not sure what to do ....well i werent really listening to be honest i was looking at my 2x8 cell and 1x6 cell on the screen...anyway Dr decided to put them in saying that to the nurse it wont get in the way and then the probe came out it was covered in blood....Dr said ooh not to worry just a polyp in the way..you will be fine....or so i thought 2 weeks everything fine and dandy...took test BFN......only had follow-up on phone as the clinic is so anti vas reversal its unreal...so over £15,000 later..i still dont have my bfp...but am wondering if this polyp had really anything to do with implantation...it is driving me nuts...my ovarian reserve was excellent...my fsh was excelllent....eggs fertilised...been pregnant before...so does anyone know if polyps are that much trouble....juast to add been to docs today and he has faxed a reversal to a private hospital and monday @ 2.00 i have a scan to see what is going on....i have to sort this polyp out because with hubby having his vas reversal i did not want to jeopadise anything....of the research i have done most clinics freeze the embies until polyps are removed...any of you know anything....views would be very much appreciated....l.o.l....porsche  xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Porsche

Sorry to hear about what you and DH have been through!

Don't know a massive amount about polyps, other than I've had them removed twice now - the first time during my Hysteroscopy & Laparoscopy. 
The second time was after my baseline scan at the start of last year. A polyp was seen on the scan and I was told that it wasn't worth continuing with IVF before I'd had it removed as it would affect the chances of embryos implanting.
I'm not sure if this was just the opinion of my clinic or a proven fact, but I had to pay for a private op as I couldn't hang around waiting for the NHS and they actually found two fat polyps which were removed.

Have just started stimms again and am terrified that the dreaded polyps will rear their ugly heads again. Was told by the consultant that there is nothing you can do to stop them!  

Good luck for future tx and here's to pesky polyps staying away for everyone - evil things!!!

Liz
x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Porsche

Am sorry to hear about BFN and what you have gone through recently.  

I was in the middle of having a DE cycle in Spain and went for a routine scan several weeks ago to see if my womb lining was thick enough (which it was) and they discovered a Polyp.  The clinic in London told me that I couldn't continue with the cycle as it would be pointless as the embies wouldn't implant and I would be wasting my money.  He also said I would NOT get pregnant with the polyp there either way and even if I didn't continue with treatment I still had to get the polyp removed.  I had a lap 2 years ago and an HSG 18 months and TONS of scans and have never been told about this so don't know how long it could have been there, which I found hard and upsetting.

Anyway good luck with your tx  

Poogie xx


----------



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi girls...thankx for your reply...rang MFS yesterday and they replied today told them i wa getting a private scan booked for mnday...so i asked them to check my notes to see if i had indeed had a polyp...clinic rang today and i am going in next thursday for a scan and a saline wash too check for any polyps...notes said i had an area where a polyp may have been but they were unsure so hence went ahead with egg transfer...which i am still unhappy about....i will know more next week...l.o.l....porsche xxxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi porshe996,

Sorry to hear of your latest tx, saw that you were from Solihull, MUM's have very good prices for private scans, as I am going there myself.  Just thought I'd let you know!   Was also with MFS on last tx 

Good luck with everything 
emps
x


----------



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Empty2...what do they do when you have a saline wash....been through everything else...just not sure what to expect....also what tx did  you have at MFS..porsche996 xxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi porshe996,

The saline was used to check the capacity of my uterus as it is uni-cornate (only one side formed).  It also would have highlighted any adessions etc.  I have also had a laproscopy and hysteroscopy that found I had a uni-cormate uterus.

My last treatment at MFS   was for IVF with donor eggs.

emps
x


----------



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi girlies...just to let u know been to MFS today and had my saline injected to check for polyps...great news i did not have any....because i had them during tx it was all hormone based and they have disappeared so i am well chuffed and so is hubby.....was fine after procedure came home....then 2 hours later was dizzy and then proceeded to be sick for 2 hours sorry (tmi)...rang clinic they said it was normal...i am ok now...so all set for hubbys reversal on 16th april...l.o.l porsche996 xx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi porsche996,

Brilliant news!   

No I didn't get sick, you poor thing! 

Good luck now for hubby's reversal!

emps
x


----------



## porsche996 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thankx empty2...i really appreciate the reply its great to know there are women out there who feel like we feel....good luck babe...l.o.l.porsche  xx


----------

